# Plc con puerto serial



## OPMOTOR (Mar 28, 2011)

Saludos cordiales amigos del foro , en esta ocacion llego con la siguiente pregunta.

Tengo la necesidad de controlar un proceso industrial, el cual usa dos dispositivos que tienen puerto RS 232, 
El uno es un actuador que recibe ordenes de activacion por el puerto serial RS232.
El otro es una balanza que esta todo el tiempo dando lecturas de peso, las cuales las transmite por el puerto serial RS232.
Entonces yo necesito poder tener estas dos maquinas controladas y monitoreadas por un plc, 
Adicional a esto mi proceso utiliza 16 salidas digitales, 10 entradas digitales, 5 entradas analogicas.
La pregunta es que PLC me recomiendan para poder controlar mi proceso, 
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Habria que tener en claro que necesitas con más presición, como es el control del actuador que tipo de oredenes debe recibir, supongo que debe tener que ver con pesaje y cierre y apertura de una tolva o algo semejante o algo nada que ver con lo que digo, pero en todo caso danso más detalles, ya que debido a la información necesaria probablemente no necesiste un PLC tipo S5 o S7 que me pareces sencillamente descomunal para lo que planteas, si puede ser el TWIDO de telemecanicque(Schneider) o incluso el Zelio, en ese rango también tenes el Millenium III que es espectacular con su potencia y el Logo! de siemens aunque por aqui hay un forista que solo trabaja con PLC y dira que el logo!, no pero yo lo he utilzado exahustivamente en control teneiendo equipo trabajando desde hace años controlando actuadores, neumpaticos, hidraulicos y electricos.... posiblemente nesesites alguan placa externa, primero habria que echar un vistazo a los modulos auxiliares, para ver cual tiene RS232, incluso es muy probable que tengan la RS485 que es la industrial, bueno pasanos más datos un diagrma que nos reprsete baicamente el trabajo que debe llevar a cabo asi en base a eso vemos que cantidad de etradas salidas son necesaria y de que tipo y cual de todos ellos se adecua mejro a tus necesidades


----------



## OPMOTOR (Abr 10, 2011)

Ok 
Voy a detallar la aplicacion que tengo 
Voy a utilizar el software de control de procesos OpenAPC
http://www.openapc.com/
El cual va a controlar y recibir informacion de tres dispositivos
1. Modulo isla de adquisicion de datos ADvantys OTB1S0DM9LP  Modbus TCP
2. Recibir datos de una balanza por puerto Rs232
3. Enviar datos a un controlador por puerto Rs232

Quiero que me ayuden a ver como puedo conectar el modulo Advantys al software OpenAPc. le he visto pero no le veo como, quiero poder conectar mediante modbus TCP.
Si alguien le puede lograr conectar y controlar usando Modbus TCP con cualquier dispositivo que soporte el protocolo , digame como le conecto , para poder acoplarlo al Advantys ...
Igual sigo estudiando y les comunicare los progresos...


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola optomor como estas...
Fijate si no hay alguna confusión, porque yo al *ADvantys OTB1S0DM9LP Modbus TCP* lo tengo solo como un modulo de interface, puede que ese modulo este conectado a la placa de adqusición de datos?

Hay un modbus que tiene interfase a RS48-RS232 serie que es el que vos necesitarias


----------



## OPMOTOR (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola amigos les mando un esquematico de lo que queremos hacer.

Como comento lo que necesito es poder ver como comunicar el modulo con el software usando MODBUS TCP 

Saludos.

Nota: No es tanto el diagrama del proceso, es mas una idea del control.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2011)

Bueno ahora se entiende mejor, y dado que el soft soporta varios protocolos, lo que tenes que ver es la distancia entre los elementos y si los protocolos elegidos son los adecuados, hay otras formas de conectarse y telemecanique ofrece todo lo necesario para ello, habria que ver que tienes de todo eso


----------

